# Balum y Bobinas de Carga para Antena 40/80 Metros SSB



## lsedr (Oct 10, 2011)

Saludos 73's

*Estoy haciendo este dipolo:*






http://ea7sz.ure.es/dipolo-40-80-m.pdf

Solo me faltan las bobinas de carga, pero mi problema es que no consigo tubos plasticos de 
75 mm de diametro exterior como lo indican, pero solo tengo tubos de 33 mm de diametro exterior.

tengo todos los cables de cobre...

solo me falta calcular la bobina de carga pero con el tubo que dispongo para que la antena me pueda funciona en 40 y 80 Metros y además no se cómo calcular el Balum, puesto que el Toroide más grande que tengo tiene estos valores en milímetros:

Es sacado de una fuente de pc y es de color verde claro con un solo lado en azul.


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 10, 2011)

Amigo creo que el tubo de 33mm que buscas los e visto de cpvc o de pvc en donde venden tubos para fontanería pero creo que no cubren el rango del diámetro interior... saludos


----------



## lsedr (Oct 11, 2011)

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Amigo creo que el tubo de 33mm que buscas los e visto de cpvc o de pvc en donde venden tubos para fontanería pero creo que no cubren el rango del diámetro interior... saludos




saludos zundack

parece que no entendiste... se pide tubo de 75 mm de diametro exterior para las 2 bobinas de carga, pero yo solo tengo de 33 mm....

se pide un toroide de unos 61mm de diametro exterior para hacer el Balun 1:1 y yo solo tengo un toroide más pequeño, que tambien tiene 33mm de diametro exterior, un T-130.

entonces necesito econtrar la manera de como recalcular el balun para hacerlo con el toroide que tengo...

esto se necesita para el balun:
Alambre Nº 14 ( 2mm del tipo de bobinados)
  Toroide 12,7 mm de espesor; diámetro interno: 35,3 mm; diámetro    externo: 61 mm.
  Régimen de permeabilidad del núcleo: 40, material tipo: Q2.
  Caja de aluminio, debe de sellarse al finalizar el balun para que no entre el    agua y humedad.
  Consta de 10 espiras de alambre trifilar, bobinar las tres espiras juntas, sobre    la ferrita.
  Las uniones deben de ser soldadas, y la bobina aislada con mica o acrílico    de la caja.
  Este balun es apto para trabajar en frecuencias de 1.8MHz a 60MHz.
  Aunque mucha gente no los utiliza, beberían de utilizarse para mejor    rendimiento de las antenas de radio.

esta en esta web: http://usuarios.multimania.es/radiomascot/BALUN%20TOROIDAL%201-1.htm


----------



## gabriel77sur (Oct 11, 2011)

la bobina tiene una inductancia de 46.8 uH, puedes realizar una bobina sobre un nucleo de 33mm y una longitud de 100mm, 71 vueltas de alambre de 1,4mm de diámetro máximo vas a tener 47uH. para el balun de 1:1 puedes utilizar una varilla de ferrita de 10 mm de diámetro esta la puedes sacar de algún viejo radio de am.

saludos


----------



## crimson (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola Isedr, con respecto a las bobinas de carga coincido con gabriel, con respecto al balun, yo los he hecho con varilla de ferrita de radio a transistor con buen resultado hasta 100W.  otra forma es usar un balun tipo W2DU, esto es, pasar varios toroides (de los comunes, de PC) por el cable coaxil, otro método es darle al coaxil unas cuantas vueltas sobre un tuboi de PVC, el asunto del balun es que la malla del coaxil no irradie radiofrecuencia, que ésta se quede entre el vivo y la parte interna del coaxil. Por otro lado esa antena funciona muy bien, se de algunos amigos que la tienen,
http://w2du.com/r2ch21.pdf
http://www.lu6etj.org.ar/tecnicos/roe/roe.htm
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Oct 11, 2011)

saludos muchachos, gracias por responder..

otra cosa que olvide decirles.... tengo mucho alambre de cobre de 1mm y pienso usar ese para no tener que ir a la tienda y comprar el de 1.4mm... entonces cuantas vueltas tendria que dar para lograr la buena resonsancia en 40 y 80m en caso de que use el alambre de 1mm ??? me imagino que serian algunas 100 vueltas o como lo calculo de manera exacta ?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Oct 12, 2011)

isedr si vas a usar alambre de 1mm solo tienes que bobinar las 71 vueltas de alambre sobre el tubo de pbc la longitud máxima de la bobina es de 100 mm y la separación entre espiras va a ser de 1,4mm.

saludos


----------



## lsedr (Oct 12, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> isedr si vas a usar alambre de 1mm solo tienes que bobinar las 71 vueltas de alambre sobre el tubo de pbc la longitud máxima de la bobina es de 100 mm y la separación entre espiras va a ser de 1,4mm.
> 
> saludos



gracias mano, a probar...


----------

